# THE AUSTRALIAN FIRES



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I had been meaning to post regarding this but I have only been popping in and out, I imagine at some point or another you all have experienced something like this, so you know what it is like. 

The Victorian bushfires are the worst thing this country has ever seen. The official death toll at the moment is 108, and expected to rise. Over 750 homes destroyed. That is thousands of people homeless. 

Two entire communities, Marysville and Kinglake are completely gone. The only time I have seen things like that is in war movies.

The whole country is in shock, I know in our house, we have just had sky new on the tv all day, and we just keep wandering back in there to hear the latest news. We have been ringing everyone we know there, to see if they are ok but many phone lines and mobile phone towers are out and it is difficult to get hold of people, not many names of the dead have been released. 

New South Wales is also battling bushfires, which have thankfully not been as devastating. There is one about an hour from me, which we are nervously watching. We are ready to evacuate with the goats if need be, I hope it wont come to that. Alyssa is in Sydney, and although there are fires close to Sydney I think she should be safe, as well. 

Not to forget the north of the country, Queensland has been inundated with rain, the town of Ingham has been under flood waters for over a week. 

The Vic fires are the worst natural disaster this country has seen, in terms of lives lost. The last terrible bushfire was in 1939, where 71 people were killed. 

We have not heard about the numbers of stock lost, but it must be phenomenal. We heard from some friends yesterday, they had to evacuate and left behind 200 head of cattle and 100 pedigree working dogs, they took 10 dogs with them, that is all. Another friend had been fighting the fires and was just about to head over to their 100 acre block to see if any of the cattle were still alive.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Forgot to mention, these fires were deliberately lit by arsonists. I wish we had the death penalty and could burn people alive.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

keren said:


> Forgot to mention, these fires were deliberately lit by arsonists. I wish we had the death penalty and could burn people alive.


 :angry: :veryangry: :angry: :veryangry: :angry: :veryangry:


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Keren, 
There are no words to express my feelings for you and people of your country. 
We have had our share of disasters in our area in the past two years, but nothing to this magnitude. My heart goes out to you my goatie friend. Please keep us informed and stay safe. :hug: :hug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I am hating every minute of these fires. It's devastating watching the news updates.
All of yesterday, my friend in VIC was texting me with numbers of the current death toll and it made me sick to see how fast it was rising.
I came on just now to check if you were ok, keren. Good to hear from you.
I have a few good friends that are scarily close to the fires that are all ok so far.
ray: that you and your goats will be safe :grouphug: 

And yes, im fine. No sigh on fires here except smoke in the air on friday night.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You know it is hard enough to deal with wild fires when they are set by mother Nature but when someone sets them, there is NO EXCUSE at all.

I sure will be praying ray: for you all and I hope the lord takes care of these people that started the fire.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

keren and Alyssa...I am so happy to hear from you two... :hug: ... I was ....and still am ....so worried about you and everyone there in Australia, :sigh: it is so devastating.....I am so sorry..... :tears: 
Here is a prayer..... ray: 
Dear Lord ...please help put out the fires of Australia...... hold your hand out to the all the families who have lost there loved ones, pets, homes and business's.
Give them the strength... to carry on.....Amen...... ray:

To anyone here that wants to watch Australia news clips.....
http://www.skynews.com.au/


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Death toll now 130


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Keren my thots and prayers are with all of you, The Lord will see that those responsible will spend an eternity in those very fires they caused.

I pray that you and your family stay safe and that this disaster is under control very soon. :hug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

those poor people. :grouphug: . Glad yu and alyssa are okay. Stupid people starting stupid fires equals a stupid mistake equals some-day-they'll-get-what-they-deserve.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is horrible.... :tears: :grouphug: we are there for you...

Keren ...Are the Australia people being warned at all, that a fire is coming and they need to evacuate? ...we have an alert system, on the tv , radio, and fire fighters come knock on every door...here in California... warning people ,either manditory evacuation or you must leave now evacuations........
Do they do that there? Are they(you) being warned at all? I was just wondering why so many are dying? I am concerned for everyone.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

toth-
Alot of people are trapped. The fire comes so fast they try to gather things but just cant.
Others get into cars, but have no way out, with fires in every direction.
and alot of people are staying at their homes attacking the fires and trying to protect what they have.
It's really sad for the people who have lost there homes.
But it must be worse to lose loved ones.

All my victorian friends are pretty close to the fires and are making me anxious >_<


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Pam, this is what I emailed to a friend who asked the same thing - why so many deaths?



> The way I understand it, a large number of deaths were people trying to get away from the fires in their cars, and with the wind changing direction so quickly it turned and got them. There have also been a number of car crashes in which people have died, whilst trying to run from the fires.
> 
> Others I think were staying in their home to try and protect it. Or were trapped in their homes because it happened so quickly - in one news segment I saw, a lady from Kinglake said everyone had their own fire plan - leave or stay, but as they were leaving the trees came down over the road and they were trapped, it was just too sudden for them to implement their fire plans.
> 
> There was one lady and I think her children who were found dead trying to shelter in a spa.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

its all too sad... :tears:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

131 now

They say it could be as high as 230

Recently released footage from inside Marysville - only three or four buildings left out of a town of 1000 people. 

I just cant wrap my head around that ... its one thing to lose a couple houses out of a town, but a WHOLE town just wiped out like that

Reading the paper this afternoon, they had a story about a man who put his two daughters in the car, went to grab something from the house, came back out and the car was burning, his daughters died and he lived :tears: 

This is killing me.

They figure that 1 in 3 people are directly affected (as in, lost their homes or family members died) and the other 2 people know people who are affected. This is not just a Victorian disaster, its a nationwide disaster. I know, living here on the border we are often considered more mexicans than welshmen. 

A girl at my uni today spent the day going round asking people to donate clothes and other items, toiletries etc. None of us uni students can afford to give money but we can give one bar of soap out of our packet, a roll of toilet paper from our bathroom, a few bits of clothing from our closets. She gathered it all up and took it to the Salvos, they said they only want money. She took it to Red Cross and they said the same. Some people really want to help but cant afford to give money. My uncle wanted to donate his old caravan.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

YOu would think they would take anything
You see kids on TV wearing donated shirts and things, but surely, they would need more than that?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> toth-
> Alot of people are trapped. The fire comes so fast they try to gather things but just cant.
> Others get into cars, but have no way out, with fires in every direction.
> and alot of people are staying at their homes attacking the fires and trying to protect what they have.
> ...





> The way I understand it, a large number of deaths were people trying to get away from the fires in their cars, and with the wind changing direction so quickly it turned and got them. There have also been a number of car crashes in which people have died, whilst trying to run from the fires.
> 
> Others I think were staying in their home to try and protect it. Or were trapped in their homes because it happened so quickly - in one news segment I saw, a lady from Kinglake said everyone had their own fire plan - leave or stay, but as they were leaving the trees came down over the road and they were trapped, it was just too sudden for them to implement their fire plans.
> 
> There was one lady and I think her children who were found dead trying to shelter in a spa.


 thank you for explaining ....how terrible...I am just sick to my stomach thinking about it....... :tears:

I don't understand ....why they don't want anything but money donated........It doesn't make sense.... :question:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

This morning the count is 173
But the donations are flowing in
They already have 12 million and a few hundred thousands,
I think its great. I wish I could stay home today and watch the news all day But school calls :sigh:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

TGS has been out for a few days for me, I"m so glad to here you guys are ok down under :hug: 

I will keep praying for everybody down under, my dad has a friend who lives somewhere in that area, I'm just hoping her and her family are ok


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> But the donations are flowing in
> They already have 12 million and a few hundred thousands,


 I am so glad, that people are joining together in this time of need and standing up to help, in such desperate times...God bless them all.... ray: :grouphug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

yes football teams are auctioning signed shirts to go to the fund
other companies are donating what they can.
Its really quite amazing what we can do when we all help :grouphug: 

The weather is getting better, so maybe the fires will slow down a bit ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is Amazing for sure.... :grouphug: 
I am glad the weather is getting better....and I pray the fires will stop really soon. ray:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Donations are at 31,255,000 this morning

Amazing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow Amazing...... :shades: :greengrin:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

oo yesterday my mum said her and dad donated to the fire appeal in the 90's.
They donated 1,000 :O lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is really good....that your parents donated that much back then, that is alot....


How is things going with the fire's , any good news? :worried:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I heard they picked up one of the arsonists. They are keeping identity confidential for his/family's safety. I just can't believe a person could do this kind of thing intentionally. But, he'll get his day in court and we'll hear how sad his life was "blah, blah, blah, poor arsonist". I'll tell you, sometimes, I would happily "throw the switch" myself!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

This weekend Jess's Mum said they might be taking in a horse or two that are flown in from victoria that need paddocks and care and food for a few months.
Its so awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I heard they picked up one of the arsonists


 Do they think, there is more than 1 ?
I am glad they caught one of them.



> This weekend Jess's Mum said they might be taking in a horse or two that are flown in from victoria that need paddocks and care and food for a few months.
> Its so awesome!


 Oh that is.....awesome ...how sweet of them to do that for the animals in need.

So how are the fires ...have they stopped them yet or some of it?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

208.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow... the fires are still going? how horrible..to of lost more lives....It is heart breaking..


----------

